# Color Choice on Stand



## ggwash21 (Apr 30, 2005)

Looking to paint my deer stand which color would be wise. Its gonna be in a clear cut and about 16ft off the ground. I was told to go light gray and paint some trees on it.???


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Honestly any color but chrome will work...all my stands are black and never had a problem...

But I guess you should put what kind of stand...is it a a hang on/climber type or are you building one which still wont matter I guess


----------



## ggwash21 (Apr 30, 2005)

My bad its a 4x4 Box stand fully enclosed.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

The best would be to paint it to match the surroundings - with that being said your biggest concern should be getting it out where is needs to be so the deer can get used to it.


----------

